# Ubisoft to EA: Y u so mad?



## ShadowSoldier (May 20, 2013)

Ubisoft has confidence (and really, who shouldn't? If you honestly believe Nintendo is in serious trouble, the WiiU will fail and Nintendo will go software only, slap yourself in the face with a fish dick) that the WiiU will turn itself around.

A week after a Senior Engineer for EA Sports (lol) has tweeted (and deleted) that the WiiU is crap and Nintendo is "Walking Dead", Ubisoft has stated:



> "As with any new console, it takes some time to grow an established base. Ubisoft has a varied and high-quality line-up for Wii U, with more big titles on the way including Rayman Legends, Watch Dogs, Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag and Splinter Cell Blacklist. We're confident that this will help in continuing to attract gamers to the Wii U system and that Nintendo will take steps to ensure that the Wii U is successful in the market."


 
And you know what, they're right. You can't complain about a lack of fan base for a console, when you're not giving the fans any reason to flock to the system to buy your game. While Ubisoft does dumb things (Like treat Patrice Beardo like shit), they are really giving the WiiU some great top of the line content. So it's hard to hate them, and Capcom is slowly doing it too.

I expect this interview to never be posted on Kotaku

Source


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 20, 2013)

I find it funny when people think there doomed considering how much money they have

If Nintendo lost 20 billion yen loss every year It would take until 2075 for them to go into debt.
that's $194,940,000 lost a year, and there in Profit this year I believe LOL

http://www.gamesradar.com/nintendo-doomed-not-likely-just-take-look-how-much-money-its-got-bank/


----------



## chavosaur (May 20, 2013)

I expect massive U MAD TOLD U SO HURR DURRS from DSGamer and the like~
Sure it's nice to have confidence. 
It's also nice to have dreams~


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> If you honestly believe Nintendo is in serious trouble, the WiiU will fail and Nintendo will go software only


Goodness, no. Only one of those things is true. The other two are just plain silly.


----------



## wolf-snake (May 20, 2013)

capcom is supporting, ubisoft is supporting, platinum games is supporting even sega and square are supporting the wii u, EA are probably the only ones that are like "lol nintendo is doomed" which is sad because we did get good games from EA on the past on nintendo consoles


----------



## ggyo (May 20, 2013)

And what if Ubisoft said "We're not developing for the WiiU"?
"So? Assassin's Creed III sucked on the WiiU, and Rayman is a worse platformer than Mario." - Nintendo fans

THIS thread is a clear example of doublethinking (See George Orwell's 1984). What makes Ubisoft more improtant than EA, software-centric or financially? I would argue it's the other way around, yet Nintendo fans are so quick to dismiss EA as worthless for the WiiU.


----------



## Eerpow (May 20, 2013)

So speaking of Capcom, didn't they say that they have unrevealed Wii U projects in the works?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 20, 2013)

ggyo said:


> And what if Ubisoft said "We're not developing for the WiiU"?
> "So? Assassin's Creed III sucked on the WiiU, and Rayman is a worse platformer than Mario." - Nintendo fans
> 
> THIS thread is a clear example of doublethinking (See George Orwell's 1984). What makes Ubisoft more improtant than EA, software-centric or financially? I would argue it's the other way around, yet Nintendo fans are so quick to dismiss EA as worthless for the WiiU.


 
Jesus, because EA didn't care for the WiiU from the get go. They released half assed ports, none of their upcoming games are coming for it, and they made terrible decisions (ie mass effect). Ubisoft actually developed something new for the WiiU (ZombiU) and is bringing out their big games for it. Also, Assassin's Creed 3 was shit to begin with anyways. I played it on the PS3, I can't believe Ubisoft released that mess.

Ubisoft also has a better range of games reaching across different genres that all feel unique and fun. EA has the sports games that haven't changed since 2006, Dead Space which turned into a Gears-esque type game, Battlefield, and... what?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 20, 2013)

ggyo said:


> And what if Ubisoft said "We're not developing for the WiiU"?
> "So? Assassin's Creed III sucked on the WiiU, and Rayman is a worse platformer than Mario." - Nintendo fans
> 
> THIS thread is a clear example of doublethinking (See George Orwell's 1984). What makes Ubisoft more improtant than EA, software-centric or financially? I would argue it's the other way around, yet Nintendo fans are so quick to dismiss EA as worthless for the WiiU.


 
They actually said the opposite and have Rayman Legends and Assassin's Creed IV: Pirate's Booty coming for it.

But hey it's good to know we're ready to jump down the throats if we need to.

EDIT: Also holy fuck using George Orwell's novel on dystopic, totalitarian society to discuss the gaming industry is absolutely hilarious. OH NO MY GAMES THIS IS EQUIVALENT TO OPPRESSIVE GOVERNMENT GUYS.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 20, 2013)

You guys better hope that Assassin's Creed and Watch Dogs doesn't sell like shit on the Wii U because if it does, that's the end of this Ubisoft support.


----------



## chavosaur (May 20, 2013)

I find it funny that we care so much of Ubisoft's third party support, when nearly all wii u arguments have cried about it only needing its first party titles. 
I find it funny that people who say FUCK EA I DON'T PLAY THEIR GAMES, aren't spewing the same thing about these Ubisoft games. 
Eat some starbursts Gbatemp, you're becoming a roaring contradiction.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 20, 2013)

Ubisoft produces a pile of shit. But if you dig through this pile of shit you can find gold grains. EA on the other hand produces hot air.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 20, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Jesus, because EA didn't care for the WiiU from the get go. They released half assed ports, none of their upcoming games are coming for it, and they made terrible decisions (ie mass effect). Ubisoft actually developed something new for the WiiU (ZombiU) and is bringing out their big games for it. Also, Assassin's Creed 3 was shit to begin with anyways. I played it on the PS3, I can't believe Ubisoft released that mess.
> 
> Ubisoft also has a better range of games reaching across different genres that all feel unique and fun. EA has the sports games that haven't changed since 2006, Dead Space which turned into a Gears-esque type game, Battlefield, and... what?


 
Explain to me how Mass Effect is a terrible decision? Unless you're talking about them porting it to the Wii U in which case... eh? It'd be stupid to buy the game on any console where you can't play the previous two honestly.

Also explain how Dead Space is anything like Gears of War because like the only difference they share is shooting things in the third person. Gameplay is different, tone is different, story is different.


----------



## Arras (May 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Explain to me how Mass Effect is a terrible decision? Unless you're talking about them porting it to the Wii U in which case... eh? It'd be stupid to buy the game on any console where you can't play the previous two honestly.
> 
> Also explain how Dead Space is anything like Gears of War because like the only difference they share is shooting things in the third person. Gameplay is different, tone is different, story is different.


I think the terrible decision was ME3 for WiiU and ME Trilogy for all other consoles, same price. At least IMO.


----------



## PityOnU (May 20, 2013)

I'm honestly extremely confused as to why EA is making such strange and grandiose claims about why the WiiU is bad. If I recall correctly, didn't they recently say that the WiiU struggled to run a port of the Frostbite 2 engine, and that they weren't even going to bother trying anything with Frostbite 3 because of it?

I don't know the specifics, obviously, but that just seems like they didn't try very hard at all. My understanding is that the WiiU is similar to the PS3 and Xbox 360 in terms of power, and Frostbite 2 ran on those devices just fine. And aren't they getting Frostbite 3 games later this year? Very strange.

I could understand it if EA were taking the same route as a number of other developers and saying that they weren't going to look into anything on the WiiU until it got more market penetration, but saying that it's uselessly underpowered? Odd.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> EDIT: Also holy fuck using George Orwell's novel on dystopic, totalitarian society to discuss the gaming industry is absolutely hilarious. OH NO MY GAMES THIS IS EQUIVALENT TO OPPRESSIVE GOVERNMENT GUYS.


 
No the double think analogy actually fits perfectly well to describe peoples see sawing, bi-polar, reactionary posting here lately, I have used it myself multiple times even.

Now:

WE ARE AT WAR WITH EASTASIA ELECTRONIC ARTS, WE HAVE ALWAYS BEEN AT WAR WITH EASTASIA ELECTRONIC ARTS, EAURASIA UBISOFT IS OUR ALLY, THEY HAVE ALWAYS BEEN OUR ALLY!

A couple of months ago when Rayman on the Wii U was delayed:

WE ARE AT WAR WITH EAURASIA UBISOFT, WE HAVE ALWAYS BEEN AT WAR WITH EAURASIA UBISOFT etc

Remember that? If I recall correctly ShadowSoldier was one of the most vocal people telling Ubi to go fuck themselves constantly to the point where his posts were getting deleted. Now watch him hold Ubi up on a pedestal because they said something positive about his precious Wii U.

So yep, it is classic delusional doublethink straight out of 1984.


----------



## Gahars (May 20, 2013)

Arras said:


> I think the terrible decision was ME3 for WiiU and ME Trilogy for all other consoles, same price. At least IMO.


 
To be fair, it would have been extremely expensive to port over the trilogy - they'd have to do a port job for 3 games rather than just one. They would've been better off not porting the game at all, but there you go.

Also, yay, yet another "Persec-U-tion!" thread. Whoopee.


----------



## chavosaur (May 20, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> snippy


The most ironic thing is that ShadowSoldier was the one that was that made the thread Absolutely bashing Ubisoft about the Rayman Delay, and is now making this thread~


Side note, Everything Ubisoft is making, is also coming to current gen consoles and Next gen consoles. So for people thinking this is incentive to pick up a wii u... It's not ._.


----------



## emigre (May 20, 2013)

Wait a minute! Ubisoft are the good guys now? I remember a lot of of bitching, people proclaiming they would boycott the gaem, fatwas against Microsoft... Now Ubisoft are the good guys?  So if EA are worse than Hitler does this make Ubisoft 1937-1945 era Joesph Stalin?


----------



## Forstride (May 20, 2013)

PML ;O;


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 20, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> I'm honestly extremely confused as to why EA is making such strange and grandiose claims about why the WiiU is bad. If I recall correctly, didn't they recently say that the WiiU struggled to run a port of the Frostbite 2 engine, and that they weren't even going to bother trying anything with Frostbite 3 because of it?
> 
> I don't know the specifics, obviously, but that just seems like they didn't try very hard at all. My understanding is that the WiiU is similar to the PS3 and Xbox 360 in terms of power, and Frostbite 2 ran on those devices just fine. And aren't they getting Frostbite 3 games later this year? Very strange.
> 
> I could understand it if EA were taking the same route as a number of other developers and saying that they weren't going to look into anything on the WiiU until it got more market penetration, but saying that it's uselessly underpowered? Odd.


 
I haven't really seen any "grandiose claims about why the Wii U is bad" unless you count one employee being a grumpypants on Twitter (who, by the way, does not speak for EA). They just didn't develop for the Wii U because of business. That's it.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 20, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I find it funny that we care so much of Ubisofts third party support, when nearly all wii u arguments have cried about it only needing its first party titles.
> I find it funny that people who say FUCK EA I DON'T PLAY THEIR GAMES, aren't spewing the same thing about these Ubisoft games.
> Eat some starbursts Gbatemp, your becoming a roaring contradiction.


For the record: I'm still going to boycott Rayman Legends because of that delay, and I've made some not-so-nice posts on AC3. Furthermore, I've _never_ said nintendo only needed first party titles. And I don't think I've seen someone else say that as well.

So before you go on calling this forum a "roaring contradiction", check again if it's not just you who projects single opinions as being the opinions of the entire forum. 



Ahem...with that said...what's the news value in this article? We already knew all those titles were coming to the wiiu, so this pretty much speaks for itself. It's not like they're going to make these huge investments if it doesn't pay.


----------



## ForteGospel (May 20, 2013)

emigre said:


> Wait a minute! Ubisoft are the good guys now? I remember a lot of of bitching, people proclaiming they would boycott the gaem, fatwas against Microsoft... Now Ubisoft are the good guys? So if EA are worse than Hitler does this make Ubisoft 1937-1945 era Joesph Stalin?


the only dick move ubisoft did was releasing legends multi plat when they did it was exclusive, but they made it up by giving wii u owners 2 demos (as far as I recall) and that free multiplayer thingy version

on the other hand I can make up a looooooooooooooooooooooong list of EA dick moves towards nintendo just because they refused to insert origins into their system


----------



## Foxi4 (May 20, 2013)

emigre said:


> Wait a minute! Ubisoft are the good guys now? I remember a lot of of bitching, people proclaiming they would boycott the gaem, fatwas against Microsoft... Now Ubisoft are the good guys? So if EA are worse than Hitler does this make Ubisoft 1937-1945 era Joesph Stalin?


_No, no, no _- you have to think in relative terms. They were the _bad guys_ because they dared to port a previously Wii U-Exclusive title when the Wii U was generally supported, gaining a *Mafia Level of 2,5*. Now that EA doesn't give a damn, gaining *Mafia Level 5* in the process... which spells trouble _("even the PSVita is getting a new FIFA game" gif for the lulz)_ they're one of the only ones left on the boat...

*Mafia Level 2,5* is much less than *Mafia Level 5*... so seeing that the tables have turned, they're the _good guys_ now. 

Also, _inb4Terrible_Ports_ from Capcom and Square - people act as if they haven't seen the latest engine demos from those two developers. That stuff won't work on the Wii U without feature castration.


----------



## Bobbybangin (May 20, 2013)

Lol...God forbid anybody think the Wii U or anything related to it is a good thing. I've been reading this forum for over four years now. Some of you are so good at negative campaigning that you should get a job in politics. I see the same pattern in every thread somebody mentions something positive about the Wii U. It's chastise, condemn, and give a highly overrated opinion why...always by the same people. If somebody gives a good or not so good counter point then the next move is to say the same thing you just said but in a different way. I can tell the point is supposed to be that Nintendo is bad but keeps on coming out sounding like what it really is, which is 'I hate Nintendo and am trying my hardest to help them fail'. I understand why somebody would want to see somebody to be successful but I don't understand why there are so many people that would rather see failure or at least make others believe that failure is imminent. Good for Ubisoft. They did the not so popular thing despite what EA and the fanboys and/or Nintendo haters alike wanted. There's no reason a developer can't or shouldn't make games for the Wii U. If Ubisoft, Warner Bros, and Infinity Ward can design a new engine that will work for the 360, Wii, and PS4 then I don't understand why anybody can't either. First they claim the Wii U is archaic last gen, now they're saying it's too difficult to develop for. Does that mean they're incompetent if others can do it and they can't or are they just being hypocritical and playing politics as well? We've all seen EA's charade before with their refusal to develop for the Dreamcast and then their exclusive licensing agreement with the NFL so they wouldn't have to compete against Sega's NFL 2K. Now they're trying to do the same thing with the Wii U. It's good to see a company like Ubisoft not engage in ruthless business ethics over a game.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 20, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> Ubisoft produces a pile of shit. But if you dig through this pile of shit you can find gold grains. EA on the other hand produces hot air.


http://consumerist.com/2013/04/09/e...-history-wins-title-for-second-year-in-a-row/

What's so good about EA? Sports? Battlefield?
What "good" stuff they produces?

Ubisoft on the other hand has a lot


----------



## Gahars (May 20, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> *Persecution Complex*


 
I hate to break it to you, but acknowledging that the reality of the situation (the Wii U is struggling, EA jumping off is a bad sign for the console, etc.) does not equal "I want Nintendo to fail." If you really have been reading posts on this site for 4 years, then you haven't been reading very well.



EvilMakiPR said:


> http://consumerist.com/2013/04/09/e...-history-wins-title-for-second-year-in-a-row/


 
You do realize that 4chan/reddit/etc. spammed the hell out of that poll, right? That's hardly credible evidence.



ForteGospel said:


> on the other hand i can make up a looooooooooooooooooooooong list of EA dick moves towards nintendo just because they refused to insert origins into their system


 
I, too, judge companies based on unsubstantiated rumors.


----------



## emigre (May 20, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> Lol...God forbid anybody think the Wii U or anything related to it is a good thing. I've been reading this forum for over four years now. Some of you are so good at negative campaigning that you should get a job in politics.


 
Well I do have a politics degree...


----------



## chavosaur (May 20, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> For the record: I'm still going to boycott Rayman Legends because of that delay, and I've made some not-so-nice posts on AC3. Furthermore, I've _never_ said nintendo only needed first party titles. And I don't think I've seen someone else say that as well.
> 
> So before you go on calling this forum a "roaring contradiction", check again if it's not just you who projects single opinions as being the opinions of the entire forum.
> .


I based my opinion on the previous wii u threads, where almost every other posts about the EA thing was,"So? Nintendo only needs Mario and Zelda. First party pls."
While unfair of me to say the entire forum, it is a large majority that makes up my statement.


----------



## ForteGospel (May 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I, too, judge companies based on unsubstantiated rumors.


well seems like you missed the point, I don't judge them based on rumors, I judge them based on their dick moves they kept doing in the last month just for show


----------



## Arras (May 20, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> http://consumerist.com/2013/04/09/e...-history-wins-title-for-second-year-in-a-row/
> 
> What's so good about EA? Sports? Battlefield?
> What "good" stuff they produces?
> ...


Hot air is not a good thing to produce.


----------



## Gahars (May 20, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> well seems like you missed the point, I don't judge them based on rumors, I judge them based on their dick moves they kept doing in the last month just for show


 
I forgot that perfectly sensible, rational business decisions are dick moves.

Look, guys, I am no big fan of EA myself, and they've made their fair share of blunders and mistakes. If we're going to give EA shit, though, let's give them shit for things they've actually done (like the SimCity debacle) instead of attributing malice to an understandable choice because you want this narrative to have a bad guy.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 20, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> _*Snip!*_


Can we please stop with the Nintendo Martyrdom? The Wii sold more than the PS3 or the 360, the DS sold more than the PSP, the 3DS sells more than the PSVita, I'm _pretty_ sure that you guys are actually in the majority so don't act as if Nintendo fans are this small, ridiculed faction.


----------



## Bobbybangin (May 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I hate to break it to you, but acknowledging that the reality of the situation (the Wii U is struggling, EA jumping off is a bad sign for the console, etc.) does not equal "I want Nintendo to fail." If you really have been reading posts on this site for 4 years, then you haven't been reading very well.



The Wii U is struggling...is that the reality of it? Nintendo estimated that 4 million units would be sold and they only sold 3.45 million. Does that mean they're struggling or that they didn't live up to expectations. I guess it depends on what the person you ask still wants you to believe. If somebody plans on making 2 million dollars and only makes 1.5 million I'd still call them rich. I think you're smart enough to know I'm not referring to more intelligent comments about Nintendo's success rather than the "Nintendo sucks" comments. I could be borderline illiterate and still be able to see that.



Foxi4 said:


> Can we please stop with the Nintendo Martyrdom? The Wii sold more than the PS3 or the 360, the DS sold more than the PSP, the 3DS sells more than the PSVita, I'm _pretty_ sure that you guys are actually in the majority so don't act as if Nintendo fans are this small, ridiculed faction.



You're right. I'm sorry. Let me pull the nails out of this cross and let Nintendo down...

Nintendo sucks. If Ubisoft knew what was good for them they would throw in the towel and admit it too. I don't know why Ninty even bothered making a new console. Furthermore, I don't know why people wasted their time and money buying one. I don't even know why I'm on here stating obvious facts. I should just get on board with the rumor mill and start bashing them too. Can't wait for the real next gen to come out. 

Better?


----------



## EzekielRage (May 20, 2013)

For totally unrelated reasons this post is Cyan.

As somebody who never cared for console wars, I have to say that after looking at my library of games, I realized that I have ONE (1, uno, eins) EA game. I am neither for nor against that decision since it does not effect me but i have to say losing a developer is a bad thing no matter what.

I also don't bash developers but I have to say Ubisoft is, like most 3rd party deves out tehre, just simplay hit and miss. Same goes for Capcom and Square. I own a PS3 and a Wii/Wii U and a 3DS and I am looking forward to the NextBox and the PS4 in tems of games. probably won't buy one of these the next three years though, since I am not that avid of a gamer, but eventually one of the two down the road.

As for Nintendo, they are having problems with the Wii U right now but those will go away once higher caliber games have been released. i pre-ordered Assassins Creed 4 for the PS3 and Watch_Dogs for the Wii U just because I have all other AC games on the PS3 and I like consistency for as long as possible.

With that being said, I am pretty un-emotional to begin with so I am probably not the type of "bash" guy anyway. But let it be said here that I truly miss Iguana Entertainment and that their new company (Retro Studios) is the new Rare because the Rare Microsoft has is NOTHING like the Rare Nintendo had.

And I love Schnitzel but that's beside the point.


----------



## Gahars (May 20, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> The Wii U is struggling...is that the reality of it? Nintendo estimated that 4 million units would be sold and they only sold 3.45 million. Does that mean they're struggling or that they didn't live up to expectations. I guess it depends on what the person you ask still wants you to believe. If somebody plans on making 2 million dollars and only makes 1.5 million I'd still call them rich. I think you're smart enough to know I'm not referring to more intelligent comments about Nintendo's success rather than the "Nintendo sucks" comments. I could be borderline illiterate and still be able to see that.


 
Top selling Wii U games are selling less than 1000 units a week. It's selling a weak amount of units per month - pretty consistently under 100k. The 360 and PS3, 7 year old consoles, are performing better. The original Wii is performing better. And that 4 million estimate? That was originally 5.5 million.

(Plus, these "estimates" are often huge lowballs - every company wants to say their sales exceeded expectations. So if the platform is selling well under that already lowered estimate, it's selling much, much lower than they want.)

I get it, you want the Wii U to be a success, but sticking your head in the sand isn't going to make it so.



Bobbybangin said:


> You're right. I'm sorry. Let me pull the nails out of this cross and let Nintendo down...


 
If you're going to quote someone, respond to them, not some figment of your imagination. It's good forum etiquette.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 20, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> You're right. I'm sorry. Let me pull the nails out of this cross and let Nintendo down...


More martyrdom when you completely miss my point. You guys are pretty much in the majority, I'm not sure where this odd inferiority complex comes from.


----------



## Bobbybangin (May 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> sticking your head in the sand
> 
> not some figment of your imagination.



Two insults in one reply. Thanks for the lesson in etiquette. And before you go on saying I'm quoting you out of context just know that when you say things like that it's the only context I see. Just because I don't share your pessimistic point of view doesn't make me "sticking my head in the sand".



Foxi4 said:


> More martyrdom when you completely miss my point. You guys are pretty much in the majority, I'm not sure where this odd inferiority complex comes from.



Inferiority complex? That would be something Nintendo would feel in this situation, not me. I own all consoles. I'm a gamer and a collector. I'm don't belong to anybody. I do what I want and buy and play whatever I like. I don't say disparaging things about the PS3 or 360. I might not be the biggest fan of Sony, EA, or Micosoft but I haven't always agreed with everything Nintendo has done either. Your psychology has got me confused. I'm just callin' 'em how I see 'em.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> More martyrdom when you completely miss my point. You guys are pretty much in the majority, I'm not sure where this odd inferiority complex comes from.


Nintendo supporters (that is anyone who doesn't constantly hate on Nintendo in every single thread much like certain members of this forum) may not be in the minority, however it appears that those who oppose them simply have much larger mouths (read: stupidly high post counts / nothing better to do with their time than bash Nintendo on a Nintendo based website). And the truth of the matter is that both sides are often wrong / right it's just that whenever the Nintendo side are right, those that bash them simply give in and laugh their arguments off, or change the subject completely - and as these members are also the ones with the largest post counts it seems to go unquestioned.

I have not posted much over the past year on this forum in USN threads largely due to this, and to be perfectly honest this forum is becoming a horrible to place to be; I can't get more than 2 comments down a news post before seeing someone start flaming again. Gone are the days where we could have a thread about new Wii game and simply have a pleasant conversation about people's thoughts on it. In fact, and this is what really strikes me, is that if you stripped away the name of this site and asked someone to guess whether it was Sony/MS/Ninty based they would almost certainly not pick Nintendo.


----------



## The Milkman (May 20, 2013)

Who exactly is saying the Wii U is doomed anyway? The only Nintendoomed things I've seen are jokes.


----------



## Gahars (May 20, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> Two insults in one reply.


 
Neither of those are insults... Or is using an idiom and calling you out on your blatant strawmanning what constitutes an insult now?

Also, what pessimistic point of view? I presented you with the cold, hard truth of the situation. That's not being a pessimist - that's acknowledging the reality we live in. (Pessimism would be if I said that the Wii U would never recover or something along those lines - but I never said anything close to that, now did I?)

If you're trying to write off the available facts and figures as nothing but pessimism, I have bad news for you, my friend - you are neck deep in sand.


----------



## Bobbybangin (May 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Neither of those are insults... Or is using an idiom and calling you out on your blatant strawmanning what constitutes an insult now?
> 
> Also, what pessimistic point of view? I presented you with the cold, hard truth of the situation. That's not being a pessimist - that's acknowledging the reality we live in. (Pessimism would be if I said that the Wii U would never recover or something along those lines - but I never said anything close to that, now did I?)
> 
> If you're trying to write off the available facts and figures as nothing but pessimism, I have bad news for you, my friend - you are neck deep in sand.


 
Lol...Okay.


----------



## Gahars (May 20, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> Okay.


 
Ah, my favorite Harlan Ellison work - I Have No Argument And I Must Post.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 20, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I expect massive U MAD TOLD U SO HURR DURRS from DSGamer and the like~
> Sure it's nice to have confidence.
> It's also nice to have dreams~


 
It sure as hell better than being overly negative and a Debbie Downer, like 99% of the people that post on YouTube and IGN (trust me, I wouldn't recommend anyone with any IQ above 70 to visit that poor excuse of a forum) 



chavosaur said:


> I find it funny that we care so much of Ubisoft's third party support, when nearly all wii u arguments have cried about it only needing its first party titles.
> I find it funny that people who say FUCK EA I DON'T PLAY THEIR GAMES, aren't spewing the same thing about these Ubisoft games.
> Eat some starbursts Gbatemp, your becoming a roaring contradiction.


 
How can anyone say no to starbursts? They're only the best candy around. True story.


----------



## Bobbybangin (May 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Ah, my favorite Harlan Ellison work - I Have No Argument And I Must Post.


 
Ahhh...the classic "I gotta have the last word" post.

The thing is, I don't see it your way. I do like how you tread. I could go on all day until next year, but since I disagree and see no way that we can come to an agreement I stopped replying with argument. But you choose to be a smart-ass and keep up with your whimsical posts. Why don't you just leave well enough alone?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 20, 2013)




----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Explain to me how Mass Effect is a terrible decision? Unless you're talking about them porting it to the Wii U in which case... eh? It'd be stupid to buy the game on any console where you can't play the previous two honestly.
> 
> Also explain how Dead Space is anything like Gears of War because like the only difference they share is shooting things in the third person. Gameplay is different, tone is different, story is different.


Yeah I was talking about Mass Effect 3 on WiiU, doesn't help either that the game is 80 bucks on WiiU. Small thing, but some people can only get games at Wal-Mart.

And I mean Dead Space isn't say as scary or anything as it once was, it's turned more action oriented.



chavosaur said:


> The most ironic thing is that ShadowSoldier was the one that was that made the thread Absolutely bashing Ubisoft about the Rayman Delay, and is now making this thread~


 

So?


----------



## Dork (May 20, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Who exactly is saying the Wii U is doomed anyway? The only Nintendoomed things I've seen are jokes.


 
You'd be surprised.


----------



## The Milkman (May 20, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> You'd be surprised.


 
...Can I see some links?


----------



## chyyran (May 20, 2013)

EA gets butthurt over everything, they got butthurt at Valve over the whole DLC fiasco, they got butthurt at Nintendo over Origin on WiiU.

:/


And while the WiiU may not be doomed, Nintendo really has to step up their game rather quickly, otherwise they run the risk of finishing last place this generation. Whether that matters much for Nintendo is another question.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 21, 2013)

Ron said:


> EA gets butthurt over everything, they got butthurt at Valve over the whole DLC fiasco, they got butthurt at Nintendo over Origin on WiiU.
> 
> :/
> 
> ...


Step yo game up.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 21, 2013)

emigre said:


> Wait a minute! Ubisoft are the good guys now? I remember a lot of of bitching, people proclaiming they would boycott the gaem, fatwas against Microsoft... Now Ubisoft are the good guys? So if EA are worse than Hitler does this make Ubisoft 1937-1945 era Joesph Stalin?


 
Yeah even though I'm upset about the delay, I'm not going to write off the game. There's no reason to.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 21, 2013)

I was looking forward to a mysims game on the wiiu too


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 21, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> ...Can I see some links?


 
A lot of commenters on IGN, YouTube, Kotaku, you know those types of sites. Hell there was even some people here saying it.


----------



## narutofan777 (May 21, 2013)

games u can get on other consoles.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 21, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> games u can get on other consoles.


 
I was waiting for you to show up.


----------



## ggyo (May 21, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> They actually said the opposite and have Rayman Legends and Assassin's Creed IV: Pirate's Booty coming for it.
> 
> But hey it's good to know we're ready to jump down the throats if we need to.
> 
> EDIT: Also holy fuck using George Orwell's novel on dystopic, totalitarian society to discuss the gaming industry is absolutely hilarious. OH NO MY GAMES THIS IS EQUIVALENT TO OPPRESSIVE GOVERNMENT GUYS.


Are you high? I used a TERM that ORIGINATES from 1984, which became a common term in psychological fields to describe this sort of behaviour.

How does that discount the value of what I said? Hop off.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 21, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> games u can get on other consoles.


 

Like the PS Vita and OUYA.......right?


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 21, 2013)

ggyo said:


> And what if Ubisoft said "We're not developing for the WiiU"?
> "So? Assassin's Creed III sucked on the WiiU, and Rayman is a worse platformer than Mario." - Nintendo fans


 
It's hard to take you seriously when the only people that seem to bring up this "scenario" are the trolls who don't like Nintendo...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Yeah I was talking about Mass Effect 3 on WiiU, doesn't help either that the game is 80 bucks on WiiU. Small thing, but some people can only get games at Wal-Mart.
> 
> And I mean Dead Space isn't say as scary or anything as it once was, it's turned more action oriented.


 
Eh I get the Mass Effect point, admittedly it was kinda dumb but I guess they didn't want to bother porting the other games. All the games were already on the Xbox 360, they only needed to port Mass Effect to the PS3. A Wii U version would require porting the other two games plus adding dumb controller features.

EDIT: For Dead Space I'll be honest I haven't played any of them so I'll not really refute your point.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 21, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Eh I get the Mass Effect point, admittedly it was kinda dumb but I guess they didn't want to bother porting the other games. All the games were already on the Xbox 360, they only needed to port Mass Effect to the PS3. A Wii U version would require porting the other two games plus adding dumb controller features.
> 
> EDIT: For Dead Space I'll be honest I haven't played any of them so I'll not really refute your point.


 

If you're not going to bother porting the other two games, then don't port the third and expect customers to eat it up. Anybody could see that it was a rip off.


----------



## The Milkman (May 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> A lot of *commenters* on IGN, YouTube, Kotaku, you know those types of sites. Hell there was even some people here saying it.


 
You mean those same guys who are supposedly nintendo-hating, anti-fun graphic whore 13 year olds who only buy CoD and NFL 2k games?

Everyone has this whole Nintendoom thing that they are making a big deal of saying those doomers are idiots, but what makes any of you think these are anymore then the usual trolls who hate because its fun? Im starting to see what Foxi and Guild mean by making yourself a minority.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 21, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> You mean those same guys who are supposedly nintendo-hating, anti-fun graphic whore 13 year olds who only buy CoD and NFL 2k games?
> 
> Everyone has this whole Nintendoom thing that they are making a big deal of saying those doomers are idiots, but what makes any of you think these are anymore then the usual trolls who hate because its fun? Im starting to see what Foxi and Guild mean by making yourself a minority.


 
It's fun to troll trolls.

In all fairness, I bet anything that there are people on Sony and Microsoft forums who are just as childish. I bet ANYTHING.


----------



## ggyo (May 21, 2013)

DiscostewSM said:


> It's hard to take you seriously when the only people that seem to bring up this "scenario" are the trolls who don't like Nintendo...


I totally understand, but that's not the case. I'm a diehard Nintendo fan, but I'm also (anomalistically) not a lying diehard Nintendo fan. I'll never intentionally express a biased point of view.

I use to be a liar (or optimist) like the rest, but it really all changed with the 3DS when I got it day one and felt, and still feel, conned (after the price drop, draught of games, bad business on Nintendo's part, underpowered specifications, etc). Here's my friendcode if you wanna add me on the 3DS. 0173.1311.9873. Otherwise, I've owned every (successful) Nintendo console.

Mostly I feel conned because Nintendo made the 3DS and Wii seem so much more than it was, especially in terms of power. I caught their tricks with the WiiU.


----------



## Tigran (May 21, 2013)

I find it funny... you can look at the Nintendo is DOOOMed.

But where the hell is  besides a few articles about lack of PS Vita games... the same damn articles about the VIta that was around for the 3DS?

I mean Sony hemorrhages money... and people are like "Oh! Well.. That's fine! No problem!" the PS2 outsells the PS3.. "Oh! It's fine! It's fine! IT'S FUCKING FINE YOU GODDAMN MORONS!" But Wii U is having a problems. "HAR HAR! NINTENDO IS DOOOMED! YOU LITTLE GAY POKETARD NERDS! BLOOOOOOOOD! TIIIIIIIIIIITS!"


----------



## ggyo (May 21, 2013)

Tigran said:


> I find it funny... you can look at the Nintendo is DOOOMed.
> 
> But where the hell is besides a few articles about lack of PS Vita games... the same damn articles about the VIta that was around for the 3DS?
> 
> I mean Sony hemorrhages money... and people are like "Oh! Well.. That's fine! No problem!" the PS2 outsells the PS3.. "Oh! It's fine! It's fine! IT'S FUCKING FINE YOU GODDAMN MORONS!" But Wii U is having a problems. "HAR HAR! NINTENDO IS DOOOMED! YOU LITTLE GAY POKETARD NERDS! BLOOOOOOOOD! TIIIIIIIIIIITS!"


Because Sony's financial problems aren't news. They've been present since 2000, when they had a peaked market worth of $200 billion+, and now according to Forbes they're worth less than $15 billion. Though they hemorrhaged $185 billion+ in the span of a decade, it's not news.

The WiiU failing is news. The Vita had it's phase, but it ended when it started outselling even the 3DS in a few consecutive weeks. Now it's no longer news.

There's just so much attention people will give bad news, but the problem is that gamers are PEOPLE. That's a problem, because Nintendo gamers are CHILDREN (or immature), which means they develop mentally slower.

So while Sony fans reacted with denial, and then anger, bargaining, and then (a euphemistic) depression, and FINALLY acceptance, after only a few months of bad news, a majority of Nintendo fans have been stuck on denial and anger.

So tell the average Vita fan that they have no games, and they'll say "Yeah, kinda. We have a few, but hopefully we'll get some new ones soon."

Tell the average WiiU fan (see: this thread, that thread, ANY thread) that they have no games, and they'll only react with DENIAL or ANGER,

GROW UP, NINTENDO FANS. THE 5 STAGES OF GRIEF HAS GOT YOU PEGGED.


----------



## Gahars (May 21, 2013)

ggyo said:


> *snip*


 
I'm seriously considering tracking your posts so I can reply to each and every one with an enthusiastic, "OH, SNAP!"


----------



## the_randomizer (May 21, 2013)

ggyo said:


> Because Sony's financial problems aren't news. They've been present since 2000, when they had a peaked market worth of $200 billion+, and now according to Forbes they're worth less than $15 billion. Though they hemorrhaged $185 billion+ in the span of a decade, it's not news.
> 
> The WiiU failing is news. The Vita had it's phase, but it ended when it started outselling even the 3DS in a few consecutive weeks. Now it's no longer news.
> 
> ...


 
There's no need to bring up paraplegics


----------



## Tigran (May 21, 2013)

Except that it's not... and nice subtle flames in there...

This has been going on for over 15 years...

And yeah... Nintendo fans are the immature ones? They are the ones with for the most part, strong female protagonists instead of "FUCK YEAH! I'M GOING TO GO SHOOT MY BIG MANLY GUNS AND SEE LOTS OF BLOOD AND THEN GO FONDLE MY GIRLFRIEND RUDLY! CAUSE I"M A MAN YOU WORTHLESS N****!" all yelled in a 13 year old voice....


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 21, 2013)

ggyo said:


> Because Sony's financial problems aren't news. They've been present since 2000, when they had a peaked market worth of $200 billion+, and now according to Forbes they're worth less than $15 billion. Though they hemorrhaged $185 billion+ in the span of a decade, it's not news.
> 
> The WiiU failing is news. The Vita had it's phase, but it ended when it started outselling even the 3DS in a few consecutive weeks. Now it's no longer news.
> 
> ...


 
Uh no. People know there's a lack of games on the WiiU. We're not disputing that (the only thing I dispute is my WiiU collecting dust because I play it more than I do my PS3 believe it or not). The thing we get tired of is everybody saying Nintendo should go third party or Nintendo is doomed, which has become such a huge trend in the last couple years (Pachter being a huge leader in some of it) it's gotten absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Tigran (May 21, 2013)

Not even the last couple of years.. I could take an article about the N64 vs PS1.. Replace with Wii U and PS4.... and everyone would litteraly think it's a current article.

Hell.. I could take a 3DS vs Vita article....


----------



## Bobbybangin (May 21, 2013)

ggyo said:


> The WiiU failing is news. The Vita had it's phase, but it ended when it started outselling even the 3DS in a few consecutive weeks. Now it's no longer news.


 
It outsold the 3DS in Japan. And that was only after a significant price cut and the release of Shattered Souls. Sony estimates that it will sell 5 million Vita's while Nintendo estimates it will sell 18 million 3DS' for the 2014 fiscal year. Even if Sony exceeds expectations and the 3DS falls short that still means success for the 3DS and bitter disappointment for the Vita. Oh and not to mention Pokemon, Monster Hunter, and Zelda have yet to be released for the 3DS which will lead to an even more significant boost in 3DS sales. The difference is that Vita has been on the market about 10 months longer than the Wii U. The Wii U will probably fare more successful after their inevitable price drop and release of first party titles.


----------



## TyBlood13 (May 21, 2013)

I don't know why many of you think there'll be a price drop, the Wii U is already SOLD AT A LOSS. That's the strategy, sell a system, lose a little. Sell ONE game, bam, PROFIT.


----------



## Gahars (May 21, 2013)

Tigran said:


> And yeah... Nintendo fans are the immature ones? They are the ones with for the most part, strong female protaganists instead of "FUCK YEAH! I'M GOING TO GO SHOOT MY BIG MANLY GUNS AND SEE LOTS OF BLOOD AND THEN GO FONDLE MY GIRLFRIEND RUDLY! CAUSE I"M A MAN YOU WORTHLESS N****!" all yelled in a 13 year old voice....


 
Cool strawmanning, bro, because that's totally all there is. Totally. Bro. Brosky. Brosky and Hutch. James Brolin. Bromar. Brottoman Empire. Buddy.

Also, strong female protagonists? Most of the female characters often play the damsel role, like Peach, Zelda, etc. They're not necessarily bad characters because of this - and that doesn't mean they're weak characters, and each can take active roles - but I don't think most would think of them when listing "strong female protagonists" in gaming.

Nintendo does have Samus Aran, a positively great example and... oh. Oh. _Oh_...


----------



## ggyo (May 21, 2013)

Tigran said:


> Except that it's not... and nice subtle flames in there...
> 
> THis has been going on for over 15 years...
> 
> And yeah... Nintendo fans are the immature ones? They are the ones with for the most part, strong female protaganists instead of "FUCK YEAH! I'M GOING TO GO SHOOT MY BIG MANLY GUNS AND SEE LOTS OF BLOOD AND THEN GO FONDLE MY GIRLFRIEND RUDLY! CAUSE I"M A MAN YOU WORTHLESS N****!" all yelled in a 13 year old voice....


You just cannot bring up "strong female protagonists" in Nintendo games. Nintendo games are notoriously misogynistic. The helpless Zelda, the helpless Peach, Cooking Mama... okay, I actually don't know where else I'm going with this. There aren't that many examples, but...

How many "big manly gun" games can you actually name that degrade women, hyperbolicly show blood, and are overtly "masculine"? And for the FEW games that do, don't you think that's sort of a characteristic of war, it's sexual deprivation, it's violence, and it's bravado? Have you ever observed (or seen in videos) military personel on duty? Can you hate a development studio for properly portraying their medium?

Edit: I could make a list of strong lead female roles in non-Nintendo games, and it would far outweight the one and only Samus Aran, who, btw, has an overemphasized body, but I AM NOT COMPLAINING, AND IF YOU ARE; QUESTION YOU SEXUALITY (or gender, or whatever, ps., not offence to whichever you are).



ShadowSoldier said:


> Uh no. People know there's a lack of games on the WiiU. We're not disputing that (the only thing I dispute is my WiiU collecting dust because I play it more than I do my PS3 believe it or not). The thing we get tired of is everybody saying Nintendo should go third party or Nintendo is doomed, which has become such a huge trend in the last couple years (Pachter being a huge leader in some of it) it's gotten absolutely ridiculous.


Your anger seems to have fizzled out, and I hope I was a catalyst for that process. You're welcome.

(By the way, incase peope haven't noticed, I'm trying to be funny... even though I'm not.)


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 21, 2013)

ggyo said:


> The helpless Zelda


You mean the kickass Zelda who helps slay Ganon?  And just because a spiked turtle 3 times your size captures you, that doesn't mean you're "helpless".  Pretty sure you couldn't take on Bowser. 

Also, Samus anyone?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 21, 2013)

ggyo said:


> You just cannot bring up "strong female protagonists" in Nintendo games. Nintendo games are notoriously misogynistic. The helpless Zelda, the helpless Peach, Cooking Mama... okay, I actually don't know where else I'm going with this. There aren't that many examples, but...
> 
> How many "big manly gun" games can you actually name that degrade women, hyperbolicly show blood, and are overtly "masculine"? And for the FEW games that do, don't you think that's sort of a characteristic of war, it's sexual deprivation, it's violence, and it's bravado? Have you ever observed (or seen in videos) military personel on duty? Can you hate a development studio for properly portraying their medium?
> 
> Edit: I could make a list of strong lead female roles in non-Nintendo games, and it would far outweight the one and only Samus Aran, who, btw, has an overemphasized body, but I AM NOT COMPLAINING, AND IF YOU ARE; QUESTION YOU SEXUALITY (or gender, or whatever, ps., not offence to whichever you are).


 
You sound like you should be a writer for Kotaku. They're good at finding the smallest thing possible in video games and blowing it way out of proportion.


----------



## ggyo (May 21, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> You mean the kickass Zelda who helps slay Ganon? And just because a spiked turtle 3 times your size captures you, that doesn't mean you're "helpless". Pretty sure you couldn't take on Bowser.
> 
> Also, Samus anyone?


Congratulations, because she can shoot a bow and arrow (let's omit Super Smash Bros., because like... the Ice Climbers vs ANYBODY? etc.)

But can the b**** start carrying pepper spray or something after dozens of aggravated encounters? N Id fuq Bowsers shyt kid.



ShadowSoldier said:


> You sound like you should be a writer for Kotaku. They're good at finding the smallest thing possible in video games and blowing it way out of proportion.


Thank you.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 21, 2013)

ggyo said:


> Congratulations, because she can shoot a bow and arrow


I don't want to ruin the plot of OoT, but there's a whole lot more to it than that.

And Bowser would sit on you and you'd be done.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 21, 2013)

funny thread, one prev bad company blaming another


----------



## OldClassicGamer (May 21, 2013)

So even if Wii U fails, Nintendo will never go Software only. They would never do same mistake like Sega did


----------



## The Milkman (May 21, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> It's fun to troll trolls.
> 
> *Believing they are serious and basing your idea of what the general populous believes off of it is the complete opposite of trolling!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Minox (May 21, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> Ubisoft produces a pile of shit. But if you dig through this pile of shit you can find gold grains. EA on the other hand produces hot air.


I really want to like Ubisoft, they make lovely games. It's just their treatment of paying customers I really couldn't care less for.


----------



## Ethevion (May 21, 2013)

Ubisoft has just increased my faith (surprisingly) in the gaming industry.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 21, 2013)

Did I literally just read that Nintendo fans scientifically develop at a slower rate than others?

Like I'm certainly not on the Nintendo camp but holy fuck I'm not saying they have like autism or something.



JoostinOnline said:


> You mean the kickass Zelda who helps slay Ganon? And just because a spiked turtle 3 times your size captures you, that doesn't mean you're "helpless". Pretty sure you couldn't take on Bowser.
> 
> Also, Samus anyone?


 
Zelda also literally became a puppet by Ganon(dorf) in Twilight Princess and she's usually helpless as fuck.

I'd say Samus... then they wrote Other M and basically ruined any chances of me thinking they were trying for a genuinely strong female protagonist in Samus. Don't say "That was Team Ninja" because it was written by Nintendo.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 21, 2013)

> Zelda also literally became a puppet by Ganon(dorf) in Twilight Princess and she's usually helpless as fuck.


Meh, just because she's not always successful against someone with overwhelming power doesn't make her helpless.  Even if it did, she would still be stronger than everyone (except Link) in all of Hyrule, since she has some success.



> I'd say Samus... then they wrote Other M and basically ruined any chances of me thinking they were trying for a genuinely strong female protagonist in Samus. Don't say "That was Team Ninja" because it was written by Nintendo.


I know you're probably going to dismiss this as a "fanboy's justification", but I didn't find anything wrong with Samus's attitude Other M.  It added a "human element" to her.  It made perfect sense that she would be terrified at points (you can't tell me you wouldn't be sh*ting your pants), but that never stopped her.  *The whole point is that she OVERCAME her fear.*

It made perfect sense that she would be especially scared of Ridley.  I'm sure most people haven't read the manga (it's the only manga I've ever read), but it adds a lot of explanation to her reaction.  Ridely killed her parents when she was a little girl.  That's why it kept showing her as a child, it was PTSD.  She finally thought she was safe from him, and he comes back to kill her.  She'd have to be an emotionless drone not to be terrified.  It's how I always image heroes, male or female, reacting to such things.

That being said, Nintendo was largely to blame.  They expected you to know the back story of a Japanese comic, instead of explaining it in the game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 21, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Meh, just because she's not always successful against someone with overwhelming power doesn't make her helpless. Even if it did, she would still be stronger than everyone (except Link) in all of Hyrule, since she has some success.
> 
> I know you're probably going to dismiss this as a "fanboy's justification", but I didn't find anything wrong with Samus's attitude Other M. It added a "human element" to her. It made perfect sense that she would be terrified at points (you can't tell me you wouldn't be sh*ting your pants), but that never stopped her. *The whole point is that she OVERCAME her fear.*
> 
> ...


 
For Zelda, it's just that in almost EVERY Zelda game she's captured by Ganondorf or something of the sort. Yeah she may be part of what defeats Ganondorf but it's easy to see her as a tool not as badass independent chick who does it on her own.

It makes no sense of her to be scared of Ridley when she fights him in MULTIPLE GAMES BEFORE OTHER M with absolutely zero fucks given. There's also a very clear, abusive sort of relationship between Adam and Samus. Adam does nothing but shits on her but she's always just falling for him and bending over backwards. She literally walks through fire for him because he didn't authorize part of her suit. Not even a hazardous part of her suit (admittedly the justification for depowering most of her suit was kinda shitty but believable enough, the whole "some parts are dangerous they may hurt the other marines"), it literally just makes sure she can survive extreme temperatures.

And the fact is that in tons of other games with the same situation but a male protagonist, they give zero fucks and just be brave. Hell even in Other M she needs a big, strong, glorious man to save her fragile and obviously feeble female form. Like even if it is "characterizing" her it makes her character an incredible example of patriarchy. Men are strong, women are weak. Combine that with the character she was already presented subtly through her past games (a strong, independent female bounty hunter who is a lone wolf) and it's character assassination.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 21, 2013)

No, she's not a badass (except for in OoT).  But she's not helpless either, and it has nothing to do with her being a woman.  With the exception of Link, every man, woman, and child fell to Ganon in an instant.  She only ends up surrendering because he essentially holds all of Hyrule ransom.  Your argument is basically, "She didn't let everyone die, she must be helpless."



Guild McCommunist said:


> It makes no sense of her to be scared of Ridley when she fights him in MULTIPLE GAMES BEFORE OTHER M with absolutely zero fucks given.


See, that's the point people are missing.  Up until MM, you never knew what her reaction was.  It's logical that she would be terrified of him, and that she would suffer from PTSD.  Did you think she was emotionless?  That would make her a psychopath, not a hero.


----------



## Hero-Link (May 21, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It makes no sense of her to be scared of Ridley when she fights him in MULTIPLE GAMES BEFORE OTHER M with absolutely zero fucks given.


 
you mean 2 times, right? Other M happens between Super Metroid and Metroid Fusion.

She only fought against Ridley in the Original Metroid and in Super Metroid at that time.

Also, she snapped, it wasn't just "OH NOES, PLZ HALP", although we saw her there in the floor like a sissy, her mind was elsewhere until the other marine came and "slapped" her out of it.

Although I did hate that part, the gameplay and overall story was nice and all.


Also when the hell did this turn into a Zelda/Metroid talk? HEY UBISOFT, TEACH THAT EA SOME MANNERS, WILL YA? hehehe

The Wii U launch is looking to be another 3DS mojo-jojo. Now if it will recover... we have to wait and see, but third parties aren't helping that's a fact.


----------



## EzekielRage (May 21, 2013)

Also: The Prime games are NOT canon. So basically she fought him TWICE and only killed him ONCE. Sakamoto stated as much. And as badly written MOM was (and it is a badly written, misogynistic crapfest of a story) Sakamoto at least tried to tighten the Series up.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 21, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> Also: The Prime games are NOT canon. So basically she fought him TWICE and only killed him ONCE. Sakamoto stated as much. And as badly written MOM was (and it is a badly written, misogynistic crapfest of a story) Sakamoto at least tried to tighten the Series up.


Uh...yes they are.  They are created by Nintendo.

But like I said, the point is she overcame her (logical) fear.  That's far more than you could expect from any average person.


----------



## Chiejina (May 21, 2013)

What will get people buying wii u?

Super smash brothers
Mario Kart
omg new Megaman legend. Maybe they're porting the 3ds game they didn't release to the wii u. ! CONSPIRACY. I can only wish.

Oh and metroid. Brand new, not other M crap.


----------



## chartube12 (May 21, 2013)

Plus Other M was meant as a prequel to the whole metroid series. And the prime series is canon, it ends with her leaving for the mission in fusion's prolong. Why is so hard it for the video game fandom to understand character development. Not all heroes start off as brave as hell badasses. They all have to start somewhere.


----------



## EzekielRage (May 21, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Uh...yes they are. They are created by Nintendo.
> 
> But like I said, the point is she overcame her (logical) fear. That's far more than you could expect from any average person.


 
no they are not, they are created by retro and sakamoto and nintendo stated on many occasions that the prime games are NOT canon but their own series. Much like the ultimate marvel universe is not canon to the classic marvel universe. 

Official nintendo press release back when MOM was released:
http://gonintendo.com/?p=134762


----------



## Eerpow (May 21, 2013)

Minox said:


> I really want to like Ubisoft, they make lovely games. It's just their treatment of paying customers I really couldn't care less for.


And to add to that statement, they don't treat their devteams that nicely either.


----------



## Gahars (May 21, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> Plus Other M was meant as a prequel to the whole metroid series.


 
No, it's not. It's a direct followup to Super Metroid - Hell, the first cutscene recaps the ending of that game. In fact, the game is second to last in terms of continuity, just behind the events of Fusion.



JoostinOnline said:


> See, that's the point people are missing. Up until MM, you never knew what her reaction was. It's logical that she would be terrified of him, and that she would suffer from PTSD. Did you think she was emotionless? That would make her a psychopath, not a hero.


 
Except there is no reaction. Samus doesn't freeze. Samus doesn't revert to a scared, helpless little girl (also, what the fuck was up with that?). You can't just make up a reaction and say that's how it has always been when, no, it isn't. She's fought Ridley three times up to this point (Metroid, Mecha-Ridley if we're counting Zero Mission, and Super Metroid) - NOW she is psychologically unable to handle his presence? That's not character development - that's just an asspull.

Also, there's a difference between having emotions and being an emotional, codependent wreck of a human being.

The real shame of the scene is, if you wanted to write Samus losing her cool over Ridley, you could totally do that without shitting on her character. Easily. How about instead of her suddenly developing PTSD, have her get angry and frustrated at having to kill this bastard again. She loses her cool and messes up, allowing Ridley to gain the upper hand before help arrives. That fits the bill of a hardened, lone bounty hunter much better, and allows her to display an emotional core without robbing her of her agency.


----------



## EzekielRage (May 21, 2013)

Well the main problem with Metroid are the Prime games. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE the prime games to death, but they gave us a picture of samus that was nothing like the other games.
Samus inner monologue started with super metroid. read the intro. most of it fits perfectly with the samus from other M and not so much with the prime one. same for fusion. the prime games showed us this badass woman that never existed. we made her badass in our heads and the prime games solidified that and when other M came along this picture was ruined.

as said, other M is horribly written but metroid was never well written to begin with. Metroid 1 was alien, basically, Metroid 2 was aliens and super metroid was just metroid 1 again. we filled in the blanks ourselfs. not to say that this is our fault, it isnt, its clearly sakamotos fault. just saying that prime is so much more better they should just continue that series and let the classic series die.

i still hope for a wii u spinoff from retro: GF Marines - a game about the badass prime 2 and 3 galactic federation troopers. the game could start or end with the invasion of the pirate homeworld and build a story around that^^


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 21, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> no they are not, they are created by retro and sakamoto and nintendo stated on many occasions that the prime games are NOT canon but their own series. Much like the ultimate marvel universe is not canon to the classic marvel universe.
> 
> Official nintendo press release back when MOM was released:
> http://gonintendo.com/?p=134762


There is nothing in there about it not being canon.  Being its own series (i.e. not directly connected to the other games) is not the same thing as being non-canon (i.e. fan made).  Anything licensed by Nintendo is canon.


Gahars said:


> Except there is no reaction. Samus doesn't freeze. Samus doesn't revert to a scared, helpless little girl (also, what the fuck was up with that?).


I think you missed my previous post (read the second to last paragraph if you don't want to read it all) where I explained that.  Nintendo is stupid for assuming everyone would understand it though.  Most people didn't get that it was her remembering Ridley murdering her parents when she was a little girl.


----------



## Gahars (May 21, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> I think you missed my previous post (read the second to last paragraph if you don't want to read it all) where I explained that. Nintendo is stupid for assuming everyone would understand it though. Most people didn't get that it was her remembering Ridley murdering her parents when she was a little girl.


 
I already knew the backstory going into the game and it's a bunk explanation. The manga introduced the idea, sure, but there's a key difference - that's set during her first encounter with Ridley, not the 3rd (or however many if we count the Prime series in, too - seriously, she probably passes Ridley every time she goes shopping for groceries). Plus, in the manga adaptation, she overcomes her fears on her own to triumph and win the day - in Other M, she is reduced to a cowering wreck, completely unable to function until a man shows up to set her straight (I'm not normally one to go picking for stuff like that, but considering the buttload of issues with Other M's portrayal of Samus... it sticks out).

No one's saying a character can't have fear or can't have emotion - but it has to make sense with the character. It wouldn't make sense if, upon seeing yet another Metal Gear, Solid Snake started shitting his pants uncontrollably out of fear. It wouldn't add to the character - it just contradicts it.

That does sound like something Kojima would do, though...


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 21, 2013)

I think they went overboard on the emotion, but I get what they were trying to do and it made sense to me.   We never got to see her emotions in the other games because it switched straight to the boss battle.

Anyway, we are so far off topic it's unrecognizable.  We've turned from a thread on Ubisoft to female characters in Nintendo games.


----------



## Eerpow (May 21, 2013)

Drop the Metroid talk, we've already been there at least 5 times this year alone.

About EA, it seems like MS is giving them a good deal, probably yet another reason they're currently not developing for the WiiU besides the bad sales of the system. It's EA trying to do good business, their plans for the year are not affected by sour relationships because of no Origins or whatever.


----------



## Fishaman P (May 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> If you honestly believe Nintendo is in serious trouble, the WiiU will fail and Nintendo will go software only, slap yourself in the face with a fish dick


ShadowSoldier, keeping it classy on the front page as always.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 21, 2013)

ggyo said:


> And what if Ubisoft said "We're not developing for the WiiU"?
> "So? Assassin's Creed III sucked on the WiiU, and Rayman is a worse platformer than Mario." - Nintendo fans
> 
> THIS thread is a clear example of doublethinking (See George Orwell's 1984). What makes Ubisoft more improtant than EA, software-centric or financially? I would argue it's the other way around, yet Nintendo fans are so quick to dismiss EA as worthless for the WiiU.


 
Actually, I disagree. Assassins Creed 3 was actually a pretty decent port, considering the time frame the team had to work with in getting it out in time for console launch. And Rayman is honestly at this frame in time, a very good rival when it comes to the platformer market, though as a franchise it's still under appreciated despite it's age.

Oh, and Ubisoft has the moral high ground because they realized that people hated them forcing DRM upon consumers, while EA continues to try and justify that shit like Sim City Always Online DRM is a good idea, or that people want Origin both on their PC as well as having it forced integration into consoles. They figure just because they have a large number of registered Origin accounts, that people actually want to use it, but they like the games so much they have no choice because EA doesn't give them an alternative, while Ubisoft who have their U Play service, still offer other means of buying their games digitally while EA does not.

You know what though, I am still pissed off at Ubisoft for delaying Rayman Legends by making it multiplatform, but I am not pissed off at them because they are continuing to support the Wii U while other devs are being douche bags.


----------



## EzekielRage (May 21, 2013)

With the info we now have about the Xbox One we can say for sure EA dropped Nintendo support because of Origin and their pre-owned support. Since the Xbox One does not support pre-owned games and has exclusive EA partnership for a while its quite obviousy whats going on here.

As said before, personally, I dont miss out on much. The question is, was anyone ever playing EA games on Nintendo systems? Its like Call of Duty, people play that on the 360 because that's where everyone plays it. Once again, it's always bad to lose a developer but it's even worse to completely piss all over your customers. I am quite sure Sony and MS will learn that lesson the hard way...


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Oh, and Ubisoft has the moral high ground because they realized that people hated them forcing DRM upon consumers, while EA continues to try and justify that shit like Sim City Always Online DRM is a good idea, or that people want Origin both on their PC as well as having it forced integration into consoles. They figure just because they have a large number of registered Origin accounts, that people actually want to use it, but they like the games so much they have no choice because EA doesn't give them an alternative, while Ubisoft who have their U Play service, still offer other means of buying their games digitally while EA does not.
> 
> You know what though, I am still pissed off at Ubisoft for delaying Rayman Legends by making it multiplatform, but I am not pissed off at them because they are continuing to support the Wii U while other devs are being douche bags.



Now the rumblings about stuff in the 360 world might have changed the perspective but like dropping online passes?

Origin.... because a world leading company in a field wants to be beholden to a competitor (at cost and freedom of actions) for what amounts to a fairly important service?
Likewise "if you build it they will come" tends not to be the greatest model for online services and if you can force, cajole and otherwise get people past that "joining up and occasionally checking in" hurdle you tend to do a lot better.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 22, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Now the rumblings about stuff in the 360 world might have changed the perspective but like dropping online passes?
> 
> Origin.... because a world leading company in a field wants to be beholden to a competitor (at cost and freedom of actions) for what amounts to a fairly important service?
> Likewise "if you build it they will come" tends not to be the greatest model for online services and if you can force, cajole and otherwise get people past that "joining up and occasionally checking in" hurdle you tend to do a lot better.


 
While I agree, having more distribution options is better for business in maximizing sales as well. Alienating a group of people just because you dislike the way a business is operating it's service, is not exactly a good way to treat your customers. Why should the customers care about your petty squabble with another business?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> While I agree, having more distribution options is better for business in maximizing sales as well. Alienating a group of people just because you dislike the way a business is operating it's service, is not exactly a good way to treat your customers. Why should the customers care about your petty squabble with another business?


 
Sensationalism is very attractive in this day and age unfortunately. News/information is often blown out of proportion for the sake of getting readers.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> While I agree, having more distribution options is better for business in maximizing sales as well. Alienating a group of people just because you dislike the way a business is operating it's service, is not exactly a good way to treat your customers. Why should the customers care about your petty squabble with another business?



For my money most of the anti origin lot would probably cave and install it anyway the moment a game they want comes out for it or it represents a financial bonus for them to get it on the service, much like the "OMG boycott" crowd. Granted EA has not yet managed to truly deliver on either of them but that is a different matter. Issues with the terms of use/service aside (and though I truly dislike them most people merely click through such things) not installing origin probably rates lower than not installing flash or java on a system (those have good security reasons to try to avoid installing them).
Why should they care.... is it really a relevant question?


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 22, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> For my money most of the anti origin lot would probably cave and install it anyway the moment a game they want comes out for it or it represents a financial bonus for them to get it on the service, much like the "OMG boycott" crowd. Granted EA has not yet managed to truly deliver on either of them but that is a different matter. Issues with the terms of use/service aside (and though I truly dislike them most people merely click through such things) not installing origin probably rates lower than not installing flash or java on a system (those have good security reasons to try to avoid installing them).
> Why should they care.... is it really a relevant question?


 

Well I love the Battlefield games but I never caved and installed Origin when BF3 came out. If they wanted to get money from people like me again, they wouldn't force Origin on me and let me use the service I prefer.


----------



## slingblade1170 (May 24, 2013)

Every time a new Nintendo system is released since GC its crap. You can get on any forum and people say "Nintendo is doomed", "Its an underpowered piece of crap", "lacks features", etc. But if I'm not mistaken hasn't Nintendo created the next steps of innovation with every system that eventually gets copied by the competition? Nintendo isn't going anywhere, just wait until a 3d & HD Mario/Zelda/Metroid comes out and they will dominate sales.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 24, 2013)

slingblade1170 said:


> Every time a new Nintendo system is released since GC its crap. You can get on any forum and people say "Nintendo is doomed", "Its an underpowered piece of crap", "lacks features", etc. But if i'm not mistaken hasn't Nintendo created the next steps of innovation with every system that eventually gets copied by the competition? Nintendo isn't going anywhere, just wait until a 3d & HD Mario/Zelda/Metroid comes out and they will dominate sales.


 
Wait... so you say everything Nintendo has done since GC is crap, then you defend Nintendo? What?


----------



## slingblade1170 (May 24, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Wait... so you say everything Nintendo has done since GC is crap, then you defend Nintendo? What?


No, I just remember reading all the same negative comments since the GC was released. I love Nintendo, have every system since the NES. My point was that Nintendo will completely turn this around with time.


----------

